# can i get help please



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

im trying to flash something with RSD Light 5.6, I keep getting the following error:

"SDL
Please check input file. Either XML format is wrong or image files associated with it are missing. "

how do i fix this ?


----------



## PsychoFox (Feb 10, 2012)

Re-download the FXZ file. The one you have is corrupted or incomplete.

If that doesn't work, find a different one or a different place to download it.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Also did you unzip the file? Is the file you are trying to use compressed?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

ill try and re download it now and see if that works and i choose the uncompress and flash option with the rsd


----------



## PsychoFox (Feb 10, 2012)

Stelv said:


> Also did you unzip the file? Is the file you are trying to use compressed?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You don't need to uncompress it. I never did, and it worked fine for me.









If that doesn't work, I have a step-by-step manual way to get back to stock. Does everything the RSD does, but you gotta do everything yourself.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1408522

Had to do that when RSD kept failing on step 1 and 6 of 22 for me.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

If it doesnt work after redownloading the file send me a link to where your getting the file and I will take a look.


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

PsychoFox said:


> You don't need to uncompress it. I never did, and it worked fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesnt give me a choice to not uncompress it i just says uncompress or uncompress and flash


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

adroidman said:


> If it doesnt work after redownloading the file send me a link to where your getting the file and I will take a look.


ok its downloading now


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

this is what im attempting to do http://droidmodderx.com/bionic/how-to-get-to-5-5-902-rooted-easiest-way/ im on the .901 now and i wanna put the ics rom on but i need to be on .902.... from what i understand i should be using the fxz from the link towards the bottom of the page where he updated the page...because i used p3s pathsaver to get on 901


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

same error again


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Give me a few mins as a tool is made just not sure if its in the public yet. I can confirm it works as I was the person who tested it.

[EDIT] Here is the tool and you can thank Dhacker29 for making this. When you download it make sure you read the "readme" it explains how to use it. This tool is not officially been published by him so there are no instructions on how to do it. It will require some work on your part.

Here is a working download for the FXZ if you have any questions feel free to hit me up on gtalk. Sent PM with name.


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

it says the link has expired


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know if this link will work but I got all files for rsd flashing here http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...k Your Bionic Here /windows/mac/linux support

Are u running rsd as administrator.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoFox (Feb 10, 2012)

I found this: http://droidmodderx.com/bionic/how-to-get-to-5-5-902-rooted-easiest-way/

If that fails, you'll have to do it the manual way I linked in a previous post.


----------

